# Lapierre tecnic 700



## MTBOnkel (15. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,
mir ist ein Lapierre tecnic 700 von 2008 Laufleistung ca.2000km für 400 angeboten worden. Das Rad ist in einem guten allgemein Zustand , hat einen neuen Ritzelsatz hinten und als Extras größere Bremsscheiben und einen Fahrradtacho . Leider gibt es auch ein paar Mängel: Die Schaltung müsste eingestellt bzw. repariert werden (der Umwerfer steht nicht senkrecht nach unten sondern ein wenig schräg) und die Federgabel kann nicht mehr festgestellt werden.
Da ich noch kein alter Fuchs bin und mich in der Scene noch nicht so gut auskenne, hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe.
Ist das ein realistischer Preis für so ein Bike? Lohnt es sich die Gabel reparieren zu lassen, oder kann man so etwas vielleicht sogar in Eigenregie durchführen.
Gruß


----------

